# Batch o' Shuckers



## Nowski (May 21, 2015)

Batch of Shuckers that I sent out this week. Black Curly Maple, Brown Maple Burl, Buckeye Burl, Mesquite Burl, Bark in Maple and Curly Asian Satinwood.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 21, 2015)

Good looking batch of Shuckers ! Would b very easy to say something corny lol , but I 'm sure you've heard it all by now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 21, 2015)

Very Nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 21, 2015)

Nice job Shannon. I have to start a batch of shuckers. What steel are you using?


----------



## Nowski (May 22, 2015)

Foot Patrol said:


> Nice job Shannon. I have to start a batch of shuckers. What steel are you using?


Thanks. Residential knives are 304 stainless and Commercial/Special models I use AEB-L.


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 22, 2015)

Nowski said:


> Thanks. Residential knives are 304 stainless and Commercial/Special models I use AEB-L



I have some AEB-L that I have not used yet. Not sure how to heat treat it and will probably need to send it out. Have a forge but not an oven.


----------



## Nature Man (May 23, 2015)

Nice wood! Never seen a shucker - how do you use one? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 23, 2015)

All very nice, but I think I would take the one with the bottle opener, seems kinda handy...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 23, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Nice wood! Never seen a shucker - how do you use one? Chuck



I'm with you Chuck! It looks like an oyster shucker, is that it? Tony


----------



## Nowski (May 23, 2015)

Tony said:


> I'm with you Chuck! It looks like an oyster shucker, is that it? Tony



Yes sir kind of a glorified miniature pry bar to open oysters.

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (May 24, 2015)

You must be a serious shucker if you're going to actually use one of these, as nice looking as they are!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

